# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  TP rural fence

## toooldforthis

Looking into building a TP post and top rail fence
1.2m high
with a run of ringlock below the top rail. 
sorta like this:  
been searching but couldn't see how the top rail is attached.
pins? how is that doe?
mortice? 
some info here but the links are broken: https://www.renovateforum.com/f214/r...encing-105068/ 
sick of looking at yatube which has been fruitless.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Electric fence canes, cut into dowells.

----------


## David.Elliott

we used 10mm(?) galv rod and drilled right through the upright, bashed the rod through, and then drilled holes in the ends of the toprail to match...quick and easy. But, do a  "run" before standing upright and backfilling, otherwise getting all plumb and straight can be a challenge. I knocked up some braces from scrap 4x2 to help hold every second or third post...

----------


## toooldforthis

top rail seems to imply one post/one rail at a time, or doing a run as you suggest before backfilling posts. 
I like the top rail cause it will be the front boundary and it will protect the ringlock from falling branches a bit. 
Will need to think it thru as hole digging is problematic in rocky ground and chances are some posts will have to placed elsewhere to paper plan.
Have looked at some of the local ones and they are badly done - just check outs and nails some of em. But that does imply they put all the posts in first as best they could then came back and did the rails?

----------


## toooldforthis

finally got someone out today to look & quote.
he has a bobcat with a posthole digger  :Yipee: 
will see what he $ay$ 
did some hunting and found you can order posts pre-drilled, about $8 extra.
would have to get the post heights dead right before back filling.

----------


## craka

Seem for that price you could get rural hardwood post. You could check the top out with chainsaw, let rail sit on bottom edge bore  a hole through and tie it into the post with fencing wire using a queensland hitch.

----------


## toooldforthis

yeah, have decided against the pre-cut/drilled, too expensive, especially on the bigger dia posts.
did some measuring yesterday. probably 31 posts.
need to source a pair of "farm gates" first so I can finalise location.
looking for a pair to span around 4m opening but they all seem to be 1800 or 2400 except for some cheap poor quality ones at 2100 
greenshed has these at $109 ea for 2200mm, but look a bit cheap.

----------


## craka

> yeah, have decided against the pre-cut/drilled, too expensive, especially on the bigger dia posts.
> did some measuring yesterday. probably 31 posts.
> need to source a pair of "farm gates" first so I can finalise location.
> looking for a pair to span around 4m opening but they all seem to be 1800 or 2400 except for some cheap poor quality ones at 2100 
> greenshed has these at $109 ea for 2200mm, but look a bit cheap.

  Seems like over your way hardwood rural post are about 8bucks each,  and strainer post are up to $30.  
Greenshed is generally far overpriced for the rural fencing stuff you are seeking.  I'm unsure where Perth Hills is or how close proximity it is to anything rural but you would be best trying to source a farm gate through a produce shop or similar or a steel supplier such as metaland. 
Farm gates have standard length sizes that go up generally in increments of 2feet.

----------


## toooldforthis

yep. have been looking at rural supplies places.
greenshed just for that gate but not keen on it.   

> Farm gates have standard length sizes that go up generally in increments of 2feet.

  yep, but when you have a pair that is a 4ft jump.
need a pair cause they will open out towards road. 2100mm/7ft would be ideal.
scouting for some 2nd hand ones, maybe the older ones will have a bit of character too, but some are regarded as collectables.

----------


## craka

Why do you want a pair?   Openning a pair of gates is more awkward than openning one single swinging gate.   Also I don't think you have livestock but if you did, livestock can beat you through the gate more easily as well.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Why do you want a pair?   Openning a pair of gates is more awkward than openning one single swinging gate.   Also I don't think you have livestock but if you did, livestock can beat you through the gate more easily as well.

  because track/road is on a slope gates can only open one way, and that is out towards road, and I want to pull in off the road and have room to open the gates.
make sense?

----------


## toooldforthis

ps:
if I have a 14' gate then I have to make the fence returns twice as long and it gets more difficult due to slope and trees
 and then I have a longer narrower section to navigate if reversing the trailer, which is often

----------


## craka

> ps:
> if I have a 14' gate then I have to make the fence returns twice as long and it gets more difficult due to slope and trees
>  and then I have a longer narrower section to navigate if reversing the trailer, which is often

  I get you.   
So from I can see you have a near 14ft openning?   Will a 8ft and a 6ft gate suffice?

----------


## David.Elliott

Hey Too Old in Welshpool (I THINK) there's a maker of the solid farm gates where you can buy "seconds" things like a kink in the mesh etc. for a well reduced price...these are the ones with the weld mesh in the opening, not the cyclone.. 
We saved $100 on ours...

----------


## toooldforthis

> I get you.   
> So from I can see you have a near 14ft openning?   Will a 8ft and a 6ft gate suffice?

  Hah. was thinking about that too but most of the 6ft's are a different style to the 8ft. no brace on the 6ft.
One website has a pic where they are the same, but not sure they are as they have a habit of using the same pic for any product in diff sizes.   

> Hey Too Old in Welshpool (I THINK) there's a maker of the solid farm gates where you can buy "seconds" things like a kink in the mesh etc. for a well reduced price...these are the ones with the weld mesh in the opening, not the cyclone.. 
> We saved $100 on ours...

  Thanks. haven't found one in welshpool yet. there is one in maddington? DCW Rural Fencing & Irrigation Supplies Perth

----------


## toooldforthis

out scouting today and ended up buying two 2.1m/7ft from this place: Farm Gate Vertical Brace 2.1m W/Hinge & Latch (FGATE2.1VERTICAL) : Rural Fencing & Irrigation Supplies Perth 
these are the cheaply made ones I wasn't keen on.
will do the job
wouldn't use them for stock tho 
got a few posts too
hopefully make a start next week.

----------


## toooldforthis

got a guy in with a small cat and augur
did 31 post holes in 2 hours.
only 4 or 5 bad for rocks so pretty pleased with that.    
the old railway track is the old fence line from the 60's, only a few of those remain these days.

----------


## toooldforthis

started the rails   set all the posts firstcut posts to finished heightpin the end of first rail through post, with pin protruding for next railcut next rail to lengthdrill end of rail for pin and drop in rail from top and slide onto pin (this was the method I was worried about, but is easy enough)then pin that rail through post from other side while held at right height (it's a two person job) leaving some pin for the next rail   
damn. just cannot get rid of that vertical spin

----------


## toooldforthis

I had nothing better to do.
damned if I know what I did to fix the rotation tho.

----------


## toooldforthis

that'll do for now.

----------


## Marc

Looking good T3old, all you need now is the sign "Private property, trespasser will be shot"  :Smilie:

----------


## SlowMick

Looks great.  I was kind of hoping for a fence similar to the one at the end of the Great Escape given your regular visitor problems.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Looking good T3old, all you need now is the sign "Private property, trespasser will be shot"

  you mean, I have to warn em first?   

> Looks great.  I was kind of hoping for a fence similar to the one at the end of the Great Escape given your regular visitor problems.

  this is the front fence.
more to just stop them whizzing up the driveways to spots unseen.
and to keep the dog in later on - plenty more metres to do for that, and creek and granite scree to contend. 
this is the rear fence - more gulag like.    
has slowed em down.

----------


## SlowMick

Nice work.  Sounds like you'll be very hand at fencing by the time you are finished.  :2thumbsup:

----------

